# Fontconfig error



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi all. I get the errors like that:


```
Fontconfig error: "local.conf", line 50: invalid attribute 'name'
```

and


```
Failed to load library libglib-2.0.so.0
Failed to load library libgobject-2.0.so.0
```

Format of /usr/local/etc/fonts/local.conf is correct (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/ru/books/handbook/x-fonts.html)

freetype2 is rebuilt. The fonts are soap. Where the problem can be?


----------

